# Server mail

## acidcrash

domanda da profano sull'argomento [penso di non aver mai configurato un mailserver in vita mia sebbene io lavori nell'ambito della sicurezza informatica su sistemi *nix!  :Razz: ].

Ho un account su un normale fornitore di caselle email gratuite [email.it]; vorrei poter scaricare automaticamente [ogni 10 minuti per esempio] la posta sul mio server casalingo e allo stesso tempo poter inviare messaggi [il tutto sempre dal mio server casalingo]; in più, vorrei che fosse possibile fare tutto ciò con una bella interfaccia web [tipo horde che però ho visto che è masked]. Consigli?

Non sono proprio a digiuno di questa robetta, ho guardato fetchmail, qmail etc ma non so come mettere bene insieme il tutto e cosa serva esattamente e cosa sia inutile per il mio scopo. Potete darmi qualche consiglio/segnalarmi qualche documento che spieghi tutto alla perfezione?

Tnx in anticipo

AcidCrash

----------

## shev

 *acidcrash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Potete darmi qualche consiglio/segnalarmi qualche documento che spieghi tutto alla perfezione?
> ...

 

Ciao, io per fare cio' che dici uso da sempre la triade fetchmail-procmaiil-postfix. Potrei star qui a scrivere per ore, ma alla fine credo sia inutile ripetere cose gia' scritte (molto meglio) da altri, quindi spero di farti un favore evitandoti la mia filippica e mandandoti direttamente qui:

http://www.mrshark.it/qechowto/index.html

Nelle sezioni dedicate trovi tutto cio' che puo' servirti. Buona lettura (ma soprattutto buon divertimento!).   :Very Happy: 

Shev[/url]

----------

